# Probleme de synchronisation



## nounou1234 (19 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous ,
Depuis quelques jours j'avais un probleme de synchronisation , quand je veux synchroniser mon Ipad2 me donne ceci






SVP , j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide le plus tot possible 
Et merci d'avance .


----------



## Lauange (24 Août 2012)

Hello

J'ai eu cela une ou deux fois. J'ai simplement redémarré le pc et l'ipad. C'est parti comme c'est venu.


----------

